# The Shared Recipe Thread



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Marcella Hazan's Butter/Onion Tomato Sauce is one of the great ones and elegant in its simplicity. This charming video says it all. I'm posting it now to give you a reason to plant some tomatoes, just in case you really _need_ an excuse. Peaky will probably have to wait another few months. Do they even grow tomatoes outside in Maine?


----------

